# Need insider info for a case study on medical marijuana users



## Summer142 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi my name is Summer. I am doing an assignment for my English Composition class the assignment is a case study on sub cultures I picked medical marijuana users because I have a friend that is a MMU. I need a total of 5 insider interviews. Please reply to this thread if you are interested in answering some interview questions or contributing any insider info for my project.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Summer142 (Apr 20, 2016)

Medical Marijuana Users Subculture: Survey / Interview questions

1) Who are you outside of a medical marijuana user?

Name:

Age:

Gender:

Educational background:

Family status:

Hobbies:

Employment:

Interests:

2) What led you to the use of medical marijuana?


3) Why do you feel medical marijuana works for you? How does it differ from any other treatment or medication? Have you been able to stop or cut back on any other prescription medication or treatments since starting to use medical marijuana?



4) Do you feel addicted to marijuana, why or why not?


5) Has medical marijuana been a gateway for you to other prescription, or illegal drugs?



6) How does your family, friends, coworkers or immediate circle feel about your medical marijuana use?


7) How has medical marijuana changed your life either for better or worse?



 What support do you have as a medical marijuana user? (Web forums, organizations, treatment centers etc.)


9) What would you like outsiders to know about medical marijuana users?



10) Would you recommend medical marijuana to others? What is your feelings on medical marijuana use in children?


Comments: (is there anything else you would like me to know about the subculture of medical marijuana users)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

Summer142 said:


> Hi my name is Summer. I am doing an assignment for my English Composition class the assignment is a case study on sub cultures I picked medical marijuana users because I have a friend that is a MMU. I need a total of 5 insider interviews. Please reply to this thread if you are interested in answering some interview questions or contributing any insider info for my project.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Some help here summer
https://www.rollitup.org/t/mindfulness-meditation-for-medical-users.950536/

And for some community building, ethics, culture change etc
Rattle my cage on the Canada thread for questions start on page 1 and go through
Here is where I'm ending up with some sheep from the goats stuff.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/canada-grows-to-the-4-plant-limit.948839/page-11

Recently fell on the wagon spontaneously. Look up the addictivity scale, pot is 45 cafinee is 60 something etc, nicotine is the gold standard on the scale 100. Psychological dependence can take many forms, shopping, gambling, etc are all habitual behaviors too.

It might affect the trajectory of neural development at certain critical stages of development, but this would be difficult to study definitively with a qualitative study, only the dregs of drug rehab clinics and they are often run by fanatical individuals are used for comparison studies and the methodology is suspect. With kids you err on the side of extreme caution, habituation forces during a critical period of development can limit life options for some. Even if it is found harmless, habits like this in teens can be a vice.

Honest education is the answer based on science, not propaganda as it once was. This approach has worked for drinking & driving and cigarette smoking

Protect the children of the community first, adults can take care of themselves and for a drug like cannabis, opposition to legalization must be suspect, because it is not evidence based.

Based on the questions and tone of the survey, bias might be at work. Why are you reinventing the wheel with gateway drug questions? Milk is a gateway drug for life!
This has been studied to death and disproven many times and ways.

Wanna science type debate on it? On the mindfulness thread, cause it's on topic

Hope this helps


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

Summer142 said:


> Medical Marijuana Users Subculture: Survey / Interview questions
> 
> 1) Who are you outside of a medical marijuana user?
> 
> ...


We like to get high! 

post yer survey on either thread, think about the gateway question though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2017)

Summer142 said:


> Hi my name is Summer. I am doing an assignment for my English Composition class the assignment is a case study on sub cultures I picked medical marijuana users because I have a friend that is a MMU. I need a total of 5 insider interviews. Please reply to this thread if you are interested in answering some interview questions or contributing any insider info for my project.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Maybe doing this kind of thing here isn't such a good idea, you're in the medical section asking leading questions among the ill and trepidatious. For english, composition, what for high school, college, masters thesis? If you were doing scientific work or rational work even, I might not ask, but considering what you're doing, you drove people with serious health questions to the bottom of the pages and make them harder to help. I have some moral and ethical issues with this. You seem to lack awareness of the seriousness and the suffering that surrounds you here. Do you care about the people here? Are they less perhaps than you? For a purpose so trivial? 

You maybe young, that is ok, use this experience to learn, that is the intent, to reduce the suffering of others, your's too. I'm not being judgemental here, merely observant and curious. Send me a reply and we can address these questions together and you might set me straight, or I you. Honesty is all that's required to win the debate with me and forgiveness of mistakes is given completely.


----------

